# Mercury uses?



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We have some old junk mercury switches at work that I'm about to toss. Each one has a small vial of mercury in them. Are there any practical uses for it? I hate to throw it away.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Before you toss them, please understand that Mercury can only be disposed of in accordance with RCRA regulations. Mercury is both a classified and listed waste which means it can only be disposed of as a hazardous waste.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The U. S. government allows it to be injected into people. That is a pretty practical use.

Other than that I do not know what it would be useful for.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If they are thermostatic or float switches they can be used for automating a whole host of things :dunno:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If these are old thermostats that have finally broken then cut the bulbs and put into a container with a tight lid. Take care not to break the bulbs. There are numerous industrial uses for mercury and recyclers should give you a good price. If these are new old stock then they are excellent products and I would be interested in them, PM me and we might be able to come to a price agreement.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You know, all the stuff I have sold as scrap I never really thought that mercury might be worth something:brickwall: Not that I have dealt with much of it mind you. Fluorescent lights still use mercury and they are making tons of those.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

These are switches kind of like thermostats. They shut down our vaporizer pumps when they hit a certain pressure. They're old and rusty but inside I see maybe a half ounce (liquid) of mercury. We do tons of business with scrap yards. Ill have to make a call or two and see.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

From a preparation stand-point, think trigger switch for a low-voltage/current device used as part of your perimeter protection...nuff said.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Woody said:


> The U. S. government allows it to be injected into people. That is a pretty practical use.
> 
> Other than that I do not know what it would be useful for.


No, that isn't true.

Mercury is highly toxic. It can be absorbed through the skin or inhaled as a vapor if heated. I wouldn't want to mess with it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

BillS said:


> No, that isn't true.


Actually Bill mercury is used as a preservative in some vaccines. The CDC says there is no evidence that this is harmful. Others suggest that the mercury is responsible for the marked increase in autism since vaccines became commonplace.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Years ago they used to harden steel by heating the steel and quenching in mercury. Makes steel VERY hard.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

gold gets suspended in mercury, making it useful for separating gold from black sand when gold panning... careful tho, mercury is nasty stuff


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How many you got and can you ship them?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Actually Bill mercury is used as a preservative in some vaccines. The CDC says there is no evidence that this is harmful. Others suggest that the mercury is responsible for the marked increase in autism since vaccines became commonplace.


Show me where CDC says Mercury isn't toxic, please. The bottle we used to use in my dad's sign shop had a poison symbol on the label. Mercury is used when making some forms of neon lights (a lost art)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Table salt is toxic, in the right quantity. I don't know about the CDC in particular but there are "acceptable" limits in food and many other things. It is a naturally occurring element so there is some level of it everywhere.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we use to use mercury in shotgun shells we use to make years ago.........naaaaaaaaasty bastrdz....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

invision said:


> Show me where CDC says Mercury isn't toxic, please. The bottle we used to use in my dad's sign shop had a poison symbol on the label. Mercury is used when making some forms of neon lights (a lost art)


What Cowboy said!

I don't think anybody is saying that mercury isn't toxic, especially me. All these vaccines have mercury at a level that the government has decided is safe. At one time I had a number of the silver amalgam fillings. Later this year or early next year the last one is scheduled to be replaced as finances allow. Just because I mention what the government says please don't assume that I agree. Personally, I believe that the increase in autism is due to the kids getting mercury while their brains are developing. It may also be from ultrasounds but I'll save that for another discussion.

The term "mad as a hatter" comes from the hatters going insane due to the mercury used in the felting process. Mercury is rather like a grenade, follow the rules, handle it carefully, and keep as much of it out of your body as possible.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> From a preparation stand-point, think trigger switch for a low-voltage/current device used as part of your perimeter protection...nuff said.


Sshhh....


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive heard of making frangible rounds using it. Not that i would ever think of doing something illegal like that.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We had a mercury spill at one or our clinics.
It was a big deal.
When the hazmat woman found out I had a glass bottle with about 3 pounds of mercury she got real excited.
The guy that worked there before me had saved all the mercury out of the old blood pressure gauges and other devices
We had to get a hazardous waste disposal company to come in and take it all away, and they charged a lot.
Any spill that is larger than a quarter has to be reported to the .gov.
Not something I want to mess with.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

backlash said:


> We had a mercury spill at one or our clinics.
> It was a big deal.
> When the hazmat woman found out I had a glass bottle with about 3 pounds of mercury she got real excited.
> The guy that worked there before me had saved all the mercury out of the old blood pressure gauges and other devices
> ...


Ever do any research on what that stuff can do to you? Check it out. Scares the crap outta me. Even breathing the vapors off it can do scary stuff to you.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Why I also said that it is toxic, ever hear crazier than a mad hatter? It's because hat makers used mercury in making felt hats.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> We have some old junk mercury switches at work that I'm about to toss. Each one has a small vial of mercury in them. Are there any practical uses for it? I hate to throw it away.


Are you kidding? Toys for the kiddos!!!!

Are you saying that you have never played with mercury? You must have grown up a sheltered life.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

invision said:


> Why I also said that it is toxic, ever hear crazier than a mad hatter? It's because hat makers used mercury in making felt hats.


Not only crazy. Lesions on the brain are only one effect. Hair loss, respiratory malfunction, liver toxicity through the roof, epidermic supporations, i could go on forever. Yes i played with this crap when i was a kid. Fortunately my dad caught me early on and confiscated it pronto.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When they have a small spill, they evacuate quite an area around until it is cleaned up. Seems like major overkill but I have seen it on the news more than once.
When I was in jr. high school the science teacher had an open beaker of it on his desk with a rock floating on it.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

seanallen said:


> Ive heard of making frangible rounds using it. Not that i would ever think of doing something illegal like that.


********.........know what yer talkin' about before you post something please........:ignore:

" 
*Frangible Ammunition *

Frangible, or "soft," rounds are designed to break apart when they hit walls or other hard surfaces to prevent ricochets during close-quarters combat. Frangible ammunition represents the first viable revolutionary change to firearms science in the past 100 years. Frangible ammunition is a relatively recent development in bullets, presenting a departure from the standard projectiles in use for both range shooting and personal protection. With the advent of modern hostage rescue tactics in the 1970s and 1980s, the military and police agencies began to look for ways to minimize overpenetration risks. One widely-accepted solution was the frangible round, also known as the AET (Advanced Energy Transfer) round. 
Frangible rounds are available in a wide array of pistol calibers, but due to the inherently high velocities of rifle rounds, frangible ammunition is much less effective in rifles. It is only produced in 5.56mm NATO and 7.62mm NATO, and its performance in actual combat is dubious. There are two frangible rounds that have been approved for training purposes only. One is a 9mm, and the other a 5.56. Approval for operational use will depend on the special mission requirements (the military necessity) for the round. 
Frangible bullets are not made from a lead projectile covered with a copper jacket, but are composites of hybrid materials either pressed together at high pressure or glued together with adhesives. Frangible bullets are designed to break up into smaller pieces upon contact with harder objects or surfaces. The polymer-compound round produces no splashback and vastly decreased ricochets. 
Frangible bullets will break up into small, less harmful, pieces upon contact with anything harder than they are. This maximizes the round's transfer of energy to the object and minimizes the chances that pieces of the bullet will exit the object at dangerous velocities. Each of the small fragments quickly loses any energy and therefore pose very little danger to any secondary targets. This means that full-power frangible bullets can be shot at target all the way up to muzzle contact without any worries that the bullet or case will ricochet and potentially hurt either the shooter or others. 
Frangible rounds come in a variety of configurations, all of which perform in the same basic manner. Some, like the well-publicized Glaser Safety Slug, are hollowpoint rounds that are filled with tiny metal beads. Others are simply solid rounds with grooves or notches intended to facilitate rapid expansion and breakup. 
Frangible bullets have been designed for a number of applications. Frangible bullets are primarily used in training exercises to reduce lead hazards on firing ranges. Frangible ammo is ideal for marksmanship training for both indoor and outdoor ranges, tactical team training, close-in engagement of metal targets and specialized service use. As such, it is the safest full-power training ammo for police and military shooters, civilian range owners and casual shooters. 
Glaser Safety Slug, Inc. developed the first frangible bullet in 1974 to provide reduced ricochet and over-penetration danger with improved stopping power over conventional bullets. In 1987, Glaser developed the round-nose frangible bullet offering guaranteed feeding reliability. In 1988 Glaser introduced the compressed-core bullet to maximize bullet weight and the number of bullet fragments. This precision formed bullet also produces target grade accuracy, seldom found in a personal defense bullet. In 1994 Glaser improved fragmentation reliability to below 1,000 feet per second through the use of soft, rather than hard plastic in the bullet tip. 
The Interagency Working Group for Non-Toxic Small Arms Ammunition, also known as the "Green Bullet" team, initially focused on non-lead bullet material composed of tin and tungsten is the leading candidate for use in military ammunition. Tens of thousands of rounds have been tested by the military with exceptional results. The armed forces use between 300 million and 400 million rounds of small-caliber ammunition each year. The first 1 million green 5.56-mm bullets will be used in the Army's M-16 infantry rifles. Officials hope to get all the lead out of bullets used in all the services by 2003. 
Concerns with over penetration / ricochet hazards aboard aircraft, ships and (e. g.) nuclear power plants that might release hazardous materials have led to efforts to provide small caliber ammunition with reduced ricochet, limited penetration (RRLP) for use by SOF to reduce risk to friendly forces and innocent persons. There are three general levels of frangible: Training [may be used for training only]; reduced ricochet, limited penetration[RRLP, designed for purposes stated]; and general purpose frangible [though no military requirement has been established for a general purpose round for use by conventional forces]. Specific ammunition must undergo wound ballistics testing/ legal review once developed. It can be used for: Close Quarter Battle (CQB); Military operation in Urban Terrain (MOUT); Visit Board Search and Seizure; and Counter-Narcotics (CN) Operation. 
Frangible bullets are not armor piercing munitions. In fact, they are the exact opposite. Frangible bullets may represent an unconventional threat to personal body armor, when contrasted with traditional lead based bullets. The true scope and relevance of this threat was not known as of November 2002. At the request of the National Institute of Justice (NIJ), staff of the Office of Law Enforcement Standards (OLES), located at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), has conducted a limited series of tests evaluating the performance of frangible ammunition against body armor. This preliminary study was designed to attempt to establish the validity of claims that these types of rounds pose a potential safety threat to personal body armor. 
The firing of small arms ammunition for training, sport, law enforcement, and military purposes is a major source of environmental pollution. The lead from shot and bullets is a significant environmental and health problem at numerous public, private, and government-operated shooting ranges. Many sites are contaminated with hundreds of tons of lead, the result of years of shooting and target practice. Lead is tainting grounds and water, and is being ingested by wildlife, and has thus become a serious threat to the health and safety of human and animal populations. Indoor ranges pose other serious concerns such as increased lead exposure to the shooter due to the enclosed space and the subsequent need for high capacity ventilation and air filtration systems. Handling of ammunition and contaminated weapons can also produce elevated lead levels in the blood by absorption through the skin. 
A non-toxic, all-metal replacement for lead in bullets has been developed at the Department of Energy's Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL). Powder metallurgy techniques have been used to produce metal-matrix composite simulants that have properties very similar to those of lead. Bullets are fabricated from mixtures of powdered metals that are simply pressed at room temperature to produce a high-density material. No heat treating or sintering is necessary to achieve densities and mechanical properties that mimic those of lead and its alloys. Mechanical interlocking and "cold welding" bond the metals together, and can be varied to control the properties of the lead replacement. Bullets can be pressed directly to shape, or "slugs" can be produced that can be swaged into projectiles, with or without jacketing. 
Non-lead bullets fabricated employing powder metallurgy simulants have proven to be one-to-one replacements for their lead analogs. Ammunition has been assembled using non-lead bullets and propellant charges matching currently available products. Velocity and chamber pressures were found to be similar to those for the lead-containing projectiles. Accuracy has also been examined and, in many cases, is improved through the use of the non-lead material. 
The use of powder metallurgy provides greater flexibility in controlling bullets' properties. Processing conditions, composition, and powder particle size can be used to alter density and impact behavior. The latter is of significant importance in situations where penetration, ricochet, and collateral damage are concerns. The properties of non-lead materials can be controlled so that a bullet fragments into small particles upon impacting a hard target, but remains intact when engaging a soft target. A "frangible" bullet is desirable for close-quarters training, and extends response team capabilities in specialized environments. In addition, the density of the material can be varied over a broad range, allowing for new designs and improvements in ballistic performance."

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/frangible.htm :eyebulge:

more..... http://www.shootingillustrated.com/index.php/7820/frangible-ammo-no-longer-limited-to-le/


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Foamated Mercury is very useful for many things and easy to make.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

webeable said:


> Foamated Mercury is very useful for many things and easy to make.


Like?.........


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Primers, flash bangs ext


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> When the hazmat woman found out I had a glass bottle with about 3 pounds of mercury she got real excited.


?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?

Why would you volunteer that information?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

seanallen said:


> Ive heard of making frangible rounds using it. Not that i would ever think of doing something illegal like that.


I read an article about "exploding" rounds made from mercury. It involved drilling out a round and filling with mercury then sealing. The theory was on impact the force of the mercury moving would blow the round into pieces but nobody ever got it to work that I know of. The mercury basically bonded with the lead to form an amalgam that made the bullet shatter too easily. Maybe I can find it again.

Edit: found it

http://yarchive.net/gun/ammo/mercury_in_bullet.html

##A more traditional way of obtaining an exploding bullet is with mercury. A 
##hole is drilled in the nose of the bullet, a drop of mercury inserted, and the 
##hole sealed with lead (with some airspace over the mercury). The idea is 
##that the mercury slams back in the cavity, then shoots forward when the 
##bullet hits something (in theory "exploding" the nose of the bullet). Also 
##mercury is poisonous. This idea also has its problems (the subject of a 
##long lived thread on this group about a year ago).
#
#Can anyone document somebody actually _trying_ this? It strikes me as being
#unlikely as hell, plus it's my understanding that most people read about in a
#work of fiction (name, anyone?). I'm not trying to jump on Mickey about this;
#I'm simply curious if it's more than rumor.
#
#
# Visualize Whirled Peas!
# Duke McMullan n5gax nss13429r phon505-255-4642 [email protected]

Yes I did try this about twenty years ago using .22LR hollow points as the
vehicle. It does not work. After injecting the mercury into the cavity, I
don't recall if I enlarged the cavity or not, I placed a dab of epoxy over
the nose. The following morning after the epoxy should have cured I found
I had one of the prettiest silver, not lead-colored, bullets and the epoxy
had receded into the cavity. Since that time I found out about "amalgams":
alloys of mercury with other metals.

Mercury goes into solution with a number of metals at room temperature, lead
being one of them along with silver, tin, copper, zinc, aluminum, and a host
of other metals. This is the reason you can use mercury to dissolve any leading
in your barrels. For the record any of you with fillings in your teeth are in
all probability walking around with silver-tin amalgams in your mouth. The
reason these are safe is that they are mixed up in precise proportions and all
of the mercury is bound or is supposed to be anyhow. There has been some
concern in the biomedical arena that some of the mercury may leach out.

Back to the issue, the reason the bullet surface was a bright silvery color
was that the mercury had migrated along the free surface of the cavity and
reacted with the fresh lead along the way. I guarantee that if you put mercury
in a hollw cavity in a lead bullet without first coating the lead you will
wind up with a fairly brittle homogenous bullet that will not "explode" or even
"splash" upon contact. It will instead fracture. I am assuming here that the
hollow cavity is of conventional size in relation to the bullet. What the
result would be like with a large cavity and a smal amount of lead I cannot
say.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

I can remember playing with liquid mercury as a kid, think we use to put it on dimes and it would make them shine and slippery to the touch...it was fun stuff, little did I know


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Gians said:


> I can remember playing with liquid mercury as a kid, think we use to put it on dimes and it would make them shine and slippery to the touch...it was fun stuff, little did I know


My boss told me about putting it on dimes when he was a kid.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Actually Bill mercury is used as a preservative in some vaccines. The CDC says there is no evidence that this is harmful. Others suggest that the mercury is responsible for the marked increase in autism since vaccines became commonplace.


This is a misunderstanding. elemental mercury is not a preservative used in medicines. thimerosal, is an organomercury compound is used as a preservative in some multidose vaccines. The CDC has stated and numerous studied have shown there is a lack of evidence that thimerosal alone shows an association with increase in autism - but some people still push this theory. It's use has become much less because of the fear of mercury and heavy metal poisenings, not to mention there are other preservative alternatives. Elemental mercury specifically in its gas state is extremely dangerous to humans. In compounds, it is stable and has over a century use of being a safe biocompatible material. You my amigo are holding the elemental form but it can't get you from within the glass.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know why mercury is so leathel? The density is so heavy it will penetrate almost anything no matter the form and follow gravity. Great example is shooting a 44 slug tipped into an 18" oak log and seeing it splinter.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

There ain't no way I would let go of mercury switches. period.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

mecury tilt switches which is what you're probably holding go for about $4 - $20 online depending on the size, tilt mechanism, and amperage they support. someone might pay you for the switch, but likely charge you a disposal fee if you were just trying to sell the mercury.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Very toxic stuff. Handle with care and dispose of properly. Wouldn't even think about putting a drop into a hollow point and capping it with a lead plug or wax seal to make a slow lingering certain death if wounded round. Nope. Way too dangerous and illegal.

Just my opinion.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone once told me you could take a larger size hollow point and put a drop of mercury in it. Then seal it w a layer of candle wax. Then fill the rest of the hollowpoint with a bb or small ball bearing then retain it in place with a bit more wax. Supposedly, on impact the bb drives back into the mercury compressing it causing an explosion. I dont know the compression volatility characteristics of mercury. Does anyone know if this is possible, or was this guy just talking smack?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Mercury itself is not going to explode. You can make mercury fulminate and it is explosive. They used to use it in gun primers.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes fulminate is explosive, but weakly. I doubt that addition of that would likely add much to the dammage of what the hollow point is already made to do. Tissue damage makes reconstruction difficult, but its velocity and cavitation that really decides for me if I'm going to be needing to take you into the OR or not. 

As for the theory of a poisen bullet, a bb size drop of mercury may cause an initial spike in blood mercury levels and perhaps local tissue issues, but its more concerning for neurological effects long term with chronic exposure. Methylmercury causes the most acute fulminant poisening but that still takes months usually for onset. (NEJM june1998). 

You would likley to have a higher exposure to mercury fumes trying to ever do any of this, as such it would be a horrible idea. The return would be having a round that either messes up your barrel or doesn't fly as accurate anyway.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I just disposed of 2 mercury switches at work. They were the same, it sounds, as the OP described. Our company is absolutely over the top with safety, which is good. We had to do RCRA paperwork, the vials have to be off-premises in a set period of time, special gloves, a mercury sniffer to "sniff" for airborne particulate, constant oversight by a trained safety person, and if we broke the vial ( we didn't) we had to evacuate the room we were in. Mercury is terrible stuff that I see no point in dealing with unless I have to. 

And I've never gotten the "it's natural" argument, either. Lead is natural, and it will drive you mad, poison you, and can kill. Carbon dioxide, which we exhale, is natural and will kill you. I can go on and on. Sure, one mercury skin contamination will probably not have any effect. A few probably won't. But to me that's not a chance worth taking.

I mean that last paragraph completely respectfully and I'm not trying to start a pissing contest. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Jason said:


> I just disposed of 2 mercury switches at work. They were the same, it sounds, as the OP described. Our company is absolutely over the top with safety, which is good. We had to do RCRA paperwork, the vials have to be off-premises in a set period of time, special gloves, a mercury sniffer to "sniff" for airborne particulate, constant oversight by a trained safety person, and if we broke the vial ( we didn't) we had to evacuate the room we were in. Mercury is terrible stuff that I see no point in dealing with unless I have to.
> 
> And I've never gotten the "it's natural" argument, either. Lead is natural, and it will drive you mad, poison you, and can kill. Carbon dioxide, which we exhale, is natural and will kill you. I can go on and on. Sure, one mercury skin contamination will probably not have any effect. A few probably won't. But to me that's not a chance worth taking.
> 
> I mean that last paragraph completely respectfully and I'm not trying to start a pissing contest. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah totally understood. Back when i was younger i wouldnt have given a flip about the danger of mercury. Now that im older, welllll..... Sure the stuff is cool to look at and play with. So is dynamite. If any of yall have any questions on mercury poisoning just google it. Its naturally occurring everywhere. Heck, even the king mackarel we catch here on the Gulf Coast have elevated levels of it. Weve been warned to limit our intake of this gamefish but that warning is commonly ignored.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> Why would you volunteer that information?


Because I work in a hospital and I have no need or use for a bottle of mercury.
It was better to have it properly disposed of than to just keep it in a closet and wait for something bad to happen.
I could have just cleaned up the spill and kept the mercury from all the old dilators we had but I really don't want 20 or 30 pounds of that stuff around.
Safer to do the right thing and let the proper people get rid of it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> It was better to have it properly disposed of than to just keep it in a closet and wait for something bad to happen.


This, to me is very similar to saying: "I hate to keep silver coins stored as they will just be a hassle to deal with someday. I would rather just have them disposed of instead of trying to find a buyer that will give me what they are worth."

I see value in nearly everything. 
I sincerely doubt it is very hard to sell mercury for a good price. I would always go for the dollars before I just let someone haul something away as HazMat, where it will serve no useful purpose to anyone and will probably leak from a landfill after 20 years anyway.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.sciencestuff.com/prod/Chem-Rgnts/C2054

http://www.sciencecompany.com/Mercury-Metal-quicksilver-3X-Distilled-12lb-P16388.aspx


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

backlash said:


> Because I work in a hospital and I have no need or use for a bottle of mercury.
> It was better to have it properly disposed of than to just keep it in a closet and wait for something bad to happen.
> I could have just cleaned up the spill and kept the mercury from all the old dilators we had but I really don't want 20 or 30 pounds of that stuff around.
> Safer to do the right thing and let the proper people get rid of it.


i'd a paid ya a decent price and even paid fer shippin' for all of it.......................


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'll have to*



Magus said:


> How many you got and can you ship them?


I'll have to weigh it.
I have quite a bit from T'Stats. We run a heating & cooling company.
PM me.


----------



## nanosilver (Jun 21, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Actually Bill mercury is used as a preservative in some vaccines. The CDC says there is no evidence that this is harmful. Others suggest that the mercury is responsible for the marked increase in autism since vaccines became commonplace.


This is true. They call it thimerasol - Sodium ethylmercurithiosalicylate, an organomercury compound used as an antiseptic and antifungal agent. It is a powerful neurotoxin. The research of highly respected surgeon Dr Andrew Wakefield gave direct evidence of its causal factor in the skyrocketing incidence of infant autism. The pharmaceutical industry immediately closed ranks and demonized him for daring to publish the science in the medical journal, Lancet. They were seriously pissed, since their biggest profit center today is vaccines. They forced a retraction of the Lancet study and nearly forced Wakefield out of medicine. More recent studies have confirmed the validity of his research.

We are all contaminated, to one degree or another, with mercury. It is found throughout our environment. I have been doing detox regimens for a few years, along with having all of the mercury amalgam fillings in my mouth replaced. This has slowly begun to reverse the symptoms of a chronic neurological problem I have had for 20 years. The bottom line is to avoid *all *vaccines. Do the same for your children, if at all possible. Bill Gates has even publicly stated that the globalists were going to reduce the world overpopulation with vaccines. You can find that remark on youtube. Just search "Bill Gates vaccines." Its pretty scary to hear them come right out and say it. They would like us all to die before we can collect retirement benefits, so GMO foods (primarily cheap carbohydrates - corn, soy and rice) and tainted vaccines will induce terminal diseases near the end of our productive careers. My parents and aunts and uncles all made it into their 80s and 90s. My baby boomer friends are dropping dead at alarming rates in their late 50s and early 60s. Do the math.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Must have a good foundation under this puppy.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

backlash said:


> I have no need or use for a bottle of mercury. It was better to have it properly disposed of....


Funny. Guess you have no need for about $500, either.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Yes fulminate is explosive, but weakly. I doubt that addition of that would likely add much to the dammage of what the hollow point is already made to do. Tissue damage makes reconstruction difficult, but its velocity and cavitation that really decides for me if I'm going to be needing to take you into the OR or not.
> 
> As for the theory of a poisen bullet, a bb size drop of mercury may cause an initial spike in blood mercury levels and perhaps local tissue issues, but its more concerning for neurological effects long term with chronic exposure. Methylmercury causes the most acute fulminant poisening but that still takes months usually for onset. (NEJM june1998).
> 
> You would likley to have a higher exposure to mercury fumes trying to ever do any of this, as such it would be a horrible idea. The return would be having a round that either messes up your barrel or doesn't fly as accurate anyway.


The drop of mercury in the bullet changes the way it works. These are called cop killers, they will take out BP vest.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> This, to me is very similar to saying: "I hate to keep silver coins stored as they will just be a hassle to deal with someday. I would rather just have them disposed of instead of trying to find a buyer that will give me what they are worth."
> 
> I see value in nearly everything.
> I sincerely doubt it is very hard to sell mercury for a good price. I would always go for the dollars before I just let someone haul something away as HazMat, where it will serve no useful purpose to anyone and will probably leak from a landfill after 20 years anyway.


Seriously?
Silver coins and mercury are note even a close comparison.
Mercury can kill you. 
If you had a live radioactive source would you just keep it because it glows and has value?
One other small but important point.
The mercury didn't belong to me it was my employers property.
That's why they paid to properly dispose it.


----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

Check out the movie "Taxi Driver" DeNiro makes the mercury tipped bullets.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Pure Hollywood BS.


----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

Yes it is BS, but the therory is there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Texas said:


> Yes it is BS, but the theory is there.


Well, actually, a LOT of ideas sound great in theory..... but in practice actually have less than desirable results.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Crap. Sounds like the 20-ish pounds of the stuff I've got is going to be a hassle to deal with. Guess I better just seal the lot in acrylic and use it as a doorstop.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kyhoti said:


> Crap. Sounds like the 20-ish pounds of the stuff I've got is going to be a hassle to deal with.


Sell it to a recycler: ( "current prices for mercury recycling" )

http://www.grn.com/a/0435.html

http://www.recycleinme.com/scrapresources/DetailedPrice.aspx?psect=6&cat=Other Metals&subcat=Mercury


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link. My phone is giving me fits, so will check it out when I get to a 'puter. If the price is good, I might get me a new box of .22!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I <3 Mercury switches,so many uses from alarm systems to....heh anything that might need turned on if it moves.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> anything that might need turned on if it moves.


That, and ball-in-cage switches:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

8thDayStranger said:


> Yes I did try this about twenty years ago using .22LR hollow points as the
> vehicle. It does not work. After injecting the mercury into the cavity, I
> don't recall if I enlarged the cavity or not, I placed a dab of epoxy over
> the nose. The following morning after the epoxy should have cured I found
> ...


Strange I have seen it work. In .223 .308 and slugs it made an extremely lethal bullet and as I recall are illegal. Holes were drilled in the back of a the bullets I do not recall if the cavity was coated or sealed with anything. Based upon your post it may have been. The hole was than sealed and the bullet was loaded like any other hand load. When fired the mercury being heavier than the lead would keep moving on impact through the lead bullet fragmenting it thereby increasing the permanent wound cavity substantially. Additionally the mercury would break up into tiny balls that would weave through the body like spider webs slicing tissue, severing blood vessels and arteries as they went so that it was virtually impossible to track them all and stop the bleeding. Last as has been stated mercury is toxic and there would be enough left in the body to poison the target. As long as there is rule of law I would not make any, as I said I believe possession is illegal and I have no doubt using any would result in a murder conviction no matter what the justification. Saw it used on an old hog, the wounds were pretty catastrophic. I recall some Nam era vets used these rounds maybe some can chime in with their experience. Know the guys used some pretty off he wall stuff back than.


----------

